# HILFE!! Wie zwinge ich zu anderem Mirror??

## qeldroma

Habe frisch nach Anleitung mit 1.4 angefangen, aber krieg inzwischen fast nen Koller weil immer nur "ibiblio" zum download verwendet wird und der hoffnungslos überlastet ist (<30k).

Wie sag ich's ihm nen anderen Mirror zu nehmen? Hab gelesen, daß er ne Mirrorliste sich runtergeladen hat. Muß ich nur in dieser die Reihenfolge ändern??

Bitte schnell, kann net arbeiten....

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> [...]Muß ich nur in dieser die Reihenfolge ändern?

 

probiern geht über studieren...

jax

----------

## qeldroma

Schon klar, aber wie heißt das file und wo isset??   :Confused: 

----------

## Pietschy

hier isses

/usr/portage/profiles/thirdpartymirrors

allerdings steht bein mit für gentoo nur ein Mirror ?!?

Gibts da etwa noch mehr, von denen ich nichts weis ??? <-- vergesst die frage habs gerade gefunden   :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## qeldroma

Danke

----------

## aardvark

in /etc/make.globals irgendwo oben steht die GENTOO_MIRRORS

direktiv. Dahinten stellst du ein andere adresse ein um es zu schaffen.

Wahrscheinlich kannst  diese zeile auch in /etc/make.conf hinzufuegen weil die einstellungen dort die anderen "overriden"

Ein mirror finden muesst selber machen. Ich bin kein deutschsprachige und auch nicht dort in die gegend gesiedelt also mein mirror addresse nutzt dich nix.

Dass hat bei mir erledigd.

Viel spassss

----------

## MTZ

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> "ibiblio" zum download verwendet wird und der hoffnungslos überlastet ist (<30k

 

Also ich habe meist 120-160 kb/sek von dort   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *MTZ wrote:*   

>  *qeldroma wrote:*   "ibiblio" zum download verwendet wird und der hoffnungslos überlastet ist (<30k 
> 
> Also ich habe meist 120-160 kb/sek von dort  

 

dann wirds bei ihm eher an der bandbreite liegen....

----------

## Pietschy

>> /etc/make.globals

dat iss ja noch richtiger als das was ich gepostet habe   :Laughing:  nur was hab ich dann gepostet ?!?

aber zur sache mehr als 30k  kann ich momentan auch nicht aus dem ibiblio server rauskitzeln.

Da mir ehrlich gesagt die Motivation fehlt ständig eine schnelleren Server zu suchen. 

Frage ich hiermit offiziell an. 

Sind Pläne am laufen die Serverlast beim download automatisiert auf verschiedene Server zu verteilen, quwasi so wie bei 'emerge rsync' ???

Ronny

----------

## aardvark

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> >> /etc/make.globals
> 
> dat iss ja noch richtiger als das was ich gepostet habe   nur was hab ich dann gepostet ?!?
> 
> 

 

Ich nicht verstehen  :Shocked:  !??!

Dass mit 3rd party ist (schaetze ich) wo portage shaut wenn die haupt adresse kapputt ist. Backup so zu sagen....

und auch fuer andere sachen/programme die nicht von ibilio kommen werden.

----------

## Pietschy

>> Dass mit 3rd party ist (schaetze ich) wo portage shaut wenn die haupt adresse kapputt ist. 

Das denke ich auch. 

Beachte den Smilie, dieser satz war nicht 100 % ernst gemeint.  :Wink: 

Ich habe halt nur gesehen, das für gentoo da nur ein Mirror eingetragen war im gesatz zB für gnome wo mehr waren (hab nicht gezählt). Wie ich dann weiterhin festgestellt habe stand in dieser Datei der gleiche Server wie auch in der make.globales ... na wenn der mal ausfällt, das kann heiter werden.  :Wink: 

Insgesammt gesehen stehen schon verschiedene ftp-server zur verfügung, nur sind die nirgens in meinerm system eingetragen. Und emerge scheint sich beime downloaden der files grundsätzlich immer an den ibiblio server zu wenden sollange man nicht selbst Hand anlegt. Vieleicht sollte man diese strategie vielleicht doch nochmal überdenken.

Sollte ich auf eine vollkommen falschen Dampfer reisen, so kläred mich bitte auf.

Ronny

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hatte gestern auch eine quälend langsame Verbindung. Also hab ich die benötigten Quelldateien einfach manuell von einem anderen Mirror geholt und dan in /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt das eleganteste, aber auf jeden fall schneller und bis sowas wie ne Lastverteilung integriert ist auf jeden Fall besser als warten. (Und gleichzeitig wird auch noch die Bandbreite vom ibiblio Server geschont)

Dim

----------

## thor

hallo zusammen

so bin ich vorgegangen, ohne probleme: 

auf der startseite www.gentoo.org links in der spalte alternative mirrors, die addressen übernommen (*.dk geht meist sehr gut), in die make.conf untereinander eingetragen indem ich die zeile aus der make.globals übernommen habe, die ibiblio in der make.globals und make.conf auskommentiert. 

elegantere lösungen sind herzlich willkommen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

schlage vor, jemand erstellet ne mirror-liste.

leider kann ich gerade nicht, aber sobald ich kde hab, kann ich das machen.

ich würd die list so machen:

<hostname>      <ping>(oder downld-speed)

MfG

jax

----------

